# Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)



## yonaz (19. März 2017)

*Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Hi,

da meine Logitech G15 in die Jahre gekommen und abgenutzt ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Tastatur. Dabei hätte ich gerne etwas "schlankeres", was keine speziellen Gamingfunktionen braucht.
Dabei sehe ich die Tastatur meines HP Specree x360 Notebooks als Referenz (falls die jrmand kennt - ist wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie von MacBooks oder anderen Ultrabooks).
Tastenhöhe, Druckpunkt und Geräusch gefalleb mir genau so wie die matte Oberfläche.

Wünschenswert wäre eine RGB Beleuchtung der Tasten. Gut wäre es außerdem, wenn die Tastatur nur die nötigsten Tasten + Ziffernblock sowie eine Handballenauflage hätte.

Ich habe mir die Razer Deathstaller bestellt, da diese ziemlich genau meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Allerdings gefällt mir die Haptik, der Druckpunkt und das Tastengeräusch in der Realität leider kaum - es wirkt alles sehr billig.

Eine Alternative ist da wohl die Cherry Strait, allerdings ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung. 

Kennt hier vielleicht noch jemand weitere Tastaturen, die zu meinen Wünschen passen?


----------



## JackA (20. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

So viele Tastaturen mit deinen gewünschten Eigenschaften gibt es nicht.
Genau genommen kenne ich nur zwei: Cougar Vantar und 200K
Beide sind sehr oft ausverkauft, da preislich unerreicht.


----------



## Cinnayum (20. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Die beste NB-Tastatur, die ich bis jetzt hatte, war die Steelseries im MSI GE60 2PE. (mit frei konfigurierbarer Beleuchtung in 3 oder 4 Zonen) Die dürftest du ja kennen.
Da Steelseries auch "normale" Tastaturen baut, würde ich mich da mal umsehen.

Ich habe aber lieber größere / höhere Tasten, von daher kann ich nicht mit einer konkreten Empfehlung dienen.

Meine Frau hatte mal eine Perixx, weil sie unbedingt pinkes Licht haben wollte. Die war von der Verarbeitung her auch ganz ok, ich war sogar ziemlich überrascht. Ist aber halt so ein 30-40€ Produkt.

Ich hätte auch noch eine voll funktionsfähige, wenig gebrauchte G15 da  .


----------



## yonaz (26. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal die HP K5510 bestellt, da ja meine Notebook(referenz)tastatur auch von HP ist. Vom Tastenanschlag gefällt sie mir auch sehr gut. Leider ist sie nicht beleuchtet, und die Oberfläche ist nicht so seidig-matt, wie vom HP Spectre sondern eher rauer Kunststoff.

Die Cougar Vantar erfüllt prinzipiell die Anforderungen, allerding stören mich der beleuchtete Schriftzug und das Logo auf der Tastatur  Die Tastaturbeleuchtung scheint auch relativ ungleichmäßig zu sein. Zumal es so aussieht, als seien die Tasten dort auch eher "rau".


----------



## cerbero (26. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

zu spät, aber vllt was für den nächsten Versuch: Illuminated Keyboard K740 Schlankes Design und Tasten mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung


----------



## yonaz (26. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*



cerbero schrieb:


> zu spät, aber vllt was für den nächsten Versuch: Illuminated Keyboard K740 Schlankes Design und Tasten mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung



Noch ist es nicht zu spät  Die hatte ich auch noch im Fokus, zusammen mit der kabellosen K800. Werde diese morgen nochmal vor Ort im Laden anschauen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Falls du Spaß am basteln hast könntest du dir auch selber LEDs nachrüsten und an den Controller der Tastatur (oben rechts bei den Lampen) anlöten, gibt nen paar Tutorials dazu. 

Diese flache, äußerst robuste Tastatur von Cherry habe ich seit 1,5 Jahren, bisher kein Verschleiß zu spüren obwohl ich schon sehr stark hacke (Rubberdome war nach 2 Jahren durch). Die Qualität hat mich echt überzeugt. 


CHERRY STREAM 3.0 corded Keyboard USB black: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (27. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Die Fujitsu KB910 habe ich noch ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, hat dann aber keine Scissor.


----------



## Körschgen (27. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Mit den Logitechs ist aber kein Zocken möglich, falls das zum Aufgabengebiet zählt.

Die Illuminated hatte immer dasProblem das Strg nicht gehalten werden konnte und nkey Rollover fehlt ebenfalls, da wird schnell laufen (shift) plus bewegen (wasd) schon zum Problem, wenn dann noch gesprungen werden soll (leertaste) ist es ganz vorbei.

Logitech beschneidet künstlich alles, was nicht unter dem Gaming Tag steht.



Die Steelseries Apex Modelle haben flache/ halbhohe Tasten.


----------



## barmitzwa (27. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mit den Logitechs ist aber kein Zocken möglich, falls das zum Aufgabengebiet zählt.
> 
> Die Illuminated hatte immer dasProblem das Strg nicht gehalten werden konnte und nkey Rollover fehlt ebenfalls, da wird schnell laufen (shift) plus bewegen (wasd) schon zum Problem, wenn dann noch gesprungen werden soll (leertaste) ist es ganz vorbei.
> 
> ...



ist laut vielen Rezensionen auf Amazon (seit Ende 2015?) kein Problem mehr. Meine k750 hat auch 6kro (und das auch bei w+shift+c+leer)


----------



## Körschgen (28. März 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Das ist schön zu hören.

Hatte mich schon einige male darüber aufgeregt.


----------



## tr0mmelpeter (29. September 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Moin Moin stehe gerade vor der selben Entscheidung, bin auch kein Fan von hohen Tasten.
 Ich selber benutze seit 5 Monaten die k740 von Logitech hat mir sofort vom design und allem gefallen, ABBBBER 3 Tasten-Kombi leider nein leider garnicht... nervt teilweise derbe...

Gaming+ flache Tasten + Beleuchtung
meine Kandidaten :
Apex 350
Apex 300
Razor Deathstalker

Bei der Deathstalker habe ich aber vermehrt gelesen das diese bei der Beleuchtung komische "Fiebtöne" von sich geben soll, das würde mich extrem nerven.. denke fällt deshalb direkt raus.

Bei der Apex lese ich das nach 1 Jahr die Tasten wohl im Arsch gehen sollen, aber das habe ich bei 500 Bewertungen nur von 25 gehört, kommt auch immer auf pflege usw an...

Gibt es noch andere Kandidaten? wichtige wäre mir auch eine Handgelenkablage...


----------



## JackA (30. September 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Sharkoon PureWriter TKL Red Mechanische Low: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
ROCCAT Rest - Max ergonomische Gel Handballenauflage: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## AYAlf (30. September 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

Eine Tastatur die nicht in der Beschreibung Anti-Ghosting erwähnt, kann es auch NICHT!

Die meisten Logitech haben kein Anti-Ghosting und das würde ich mir als Zocker in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr antun wollen! 

Was ist Anti-Ghosting? Erklart am Beispiel der Gaming Tastatur!

Hier eine Liste... alles andere sind "nur" Office Tastaturen.

Bei Tastaturen sollten man wirklich NUR noch "Gaming" kaufen.

Tastaturen mit Layout: DE, Beleuchtung: mit Beleuchtung, Tastenhöhe: flach, Gaming: Anti-Ghosting Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mosed (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*

@AYALF: So pauschal ist das definitiv falsch. Und Anti-Gosting ist auch nicht gleich Anti-Ghosting, wie man auf der von dir verlinkten Webseite lesen kann. 
Die Logitech Illuminated K800 Wireless kann auf jeden Fall einige Tasten gleichzeitig verarbeiten. Ich habe die aber aus anderen Gründen wieder zurückgegeben (zu laute Leertaste, merkwürdiges Tastenanschlaggefühl)
Meine Cherry Evolution Stream Corded XT hat auch keine Probleme mit den üblichen Tastenkombinationen für Spiele.


----------



## barmitzwa (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Suche flache Tastatur (notebookähnlich)*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Eine Tastatur die nicht in der Beschreibung Anti-Ghosting erwähnt, kann es auch NICHT!
> 
> Die meisten Logitech haben kein Anti-Ghosting und das würde ich mir als Zocker in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr antun wollen!
> 
> ...



Nur noch "Gaming" kaufen 

meine k750 hat 6kro was mir absolut ausreicht. 
w+d+shift+leer+f (Sprung im Sprint nach vorn rechts + Nahkampfangriff) ist das höchste der Gefühle was mir für meine Gamingszenarien einfällt und da hätte man sogar noch eine Taste nach oben hin Luft.


----------

